# Ohio Inspectors & Contractors



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

You would think cast iron to ABS would be cheaper than a service relocation ?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Roger123 said:


> Customer want an upgrade from 100amp to 200amp. Existing panel was complaint until some plumbing modifications which created a working space violation.
> 
> I would like to install 200amp panel approx. 15 feet from existing 100amp panel and make existing panel a sub. It would be a major project to move plumbing pipes, they are cast iron. Local inspector said, move pipes or install J-box and transfer existing circuits. Seems ridiculous to me.
> 
> Any opinions? Anyone know the State of Ohio position on this?


The plumbing inspector should be shot for passing the job:no:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Why should our trade be liable for violations others create?

~CS~


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Black Dog said:


> The plumbing inspector should be shot for passing the job:no:


Yeah, agreed, but it seems like it would be safer to just leave the existing panel as a sub instead of turning it into a large JB. Seems like a lot of unnecessary splices and extended circuits.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Why should our trade be liable for violations others create?
> 
> ~CS~


I think it is all about civil liability. Everybody (in this case, the inspector) is afraid to make a common sense decision.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

If you make the existing Main a sub, wont it still be in violation?


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Awg-Dawg said:


> If you make the existing Main a sub, wont it still be in violation?


Yes it would be a violation, but when installed it was compliant.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Roger123 said:


> Yeah, agreed, but it seems like it would be safer to just leave the existing panel as a sub instead of turning it into a large JB. Seems like a lot of unnecessary splices and extended circuits.


Yes it sure would be.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Roger123 and I had a lengthy conversation on this subject.

Point being that he and the AHJ need to look at this together and determine if a greater hazard would be created turning this into a sub-panel VS. a junction box.

Pete


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Pete m. said:


> Roger123 and I had a lengthy conversation on this subject.
> 
> Point being that he and the AHJ need to look at this together and determine if a greater hazard would be created turning this into a sub-panel VS. a junction box.
> 
> Pete


Still working on that Pete. Home owner on vacation. Thanks for all the good advise!


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Ohio Residential code requires that the existing electrical install be up to the code
that was in force the year the home was built.
If the current electrical service is original and the plumbing is what is new , I can
promise you that a call to Ohio Building Standards will reverse that AHJ's requirement
to move the electrical service. ( All local AHJ's are under the Ohio REsidential Code
and work under the authority of The Ohio Building Standards office in Columbus.

Plumbing would have to be brought up to Health Departments current code ... plumber is in violation for placing foreign trades materials in working space
of panel.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

if he was a licensed plumber he would have known the code and not installed it there!
but if your customer wants an upgrade of an existing system then weighing the options of making the original a sub-panel or a junction box still needs to take into consideration the plumbing location.
you are not responsible to correct the plumbing and the inspector needs to contact the plumber to correct it.


----------



## Big Pickles (Oct 25, 2014)

What city in ne ohio is this?


----------

